
Integrating Log Management into Your DevOps Workflow - brianjackson
https://www.keycdn.com/blog/log-management/
======
dozzie
I'm disappointed by this advertisement. Initially looks like an article, but
it doesn't convey anything that wasn't laid out before (and more
exhaustively), then it mentions two competing services (to disguise as a
review, I suppose), and then, of course, the service sold by the company that
wrote the advertisement.

If this is how "native advertisement" is supposed to look like, I find it very
sad.

